# S: Gamestar / PC Games / Computerbildspiele - CD´s und DVD´s - Zahle gut



## Billiggames (27. November 2009)

*S: Gamestar / PC Games / Computerbildspiele - CD´s und DVD´s - Zahle gut*

Ich suche auf diesem Wege Eure überflüssigen Heft-CD´s aus den Zeitschriften:

  Computerbild Spiele

  PC Games

  Gamestar

  PC Action

  Bravo Screen Fun

  uvm.

  Zahlen zwischen 0,10 € und 1,00 € pro CD/DVD.


  Schickt einfach mal eine Liste mit dem was Ihr zu bieten habt und wir werden uns vielleicht einig.

  Des Weiteren suche ich auch alte DOS-Spiele und Windows 95. Zahle, je nach Zustand, bis zu 5 € das Stück. 

 Bitte Eure Angebote an michael@soft7.de


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: S: Gamestar / PC Games / Computerbildspiele - CD´s und DVD´s - Zahle gut*

Hi, 

ich habe die HeftCDs der PCG aus den Jahren 96, 97, 98 und teilweise 99 abzugeben. Was würdest du denn dafür bezahlen?**


----------



## mkay87 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: S: Gamestar / PC Games / Computerbildspiele - CD´s und DVD´s - Zahle gut*

Habe folgende DVDs auf Anhieb gefunden:

PCGames:
10/03: VV X - Gold
11/03: VV Evil Islands
11/05: VV Gladiator/Kreed
03/08: Blitzkrieg 2
07/09: VV Rogue Trooper
13/09: VV Gothic 3

PCAction:
12/07: VV Sacred Underworld
06/09: Just Cause
08/09: Battlestations Midway

CBS: 
06/06: Black Mirror
12/06: Sudeki/Knight Rider 2
01/07: Freedom Force 2/Sherlock Homes
05/07: Starship Troopers
07/07: Fire Department 3
10/07: Die Römer
10/08: Siedler - Das Erbe des Königs
02/09: Wildlife Park 2
04/09: Alarm für Cobra 11 Nitro

Gamestar:
09/07: Beyond good and Evil
10/07: The Moment of Silence
10/07: Shadowgrounds
01/08: Freedom Force 2/ Resident Evil 3
02/08: Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
03/08: The Westerner
04/08: Hearts of Iron II Doomsday
04/08: Clever und Smart
05/08: Nibiru
05/08: Dungeon Lords
06/08: War on Terror
07/08: Agatha Christie: Mord im Orientexpress
08/08: Gothic 2 Gold
09/08: Spellforce Platinum
10/08: Flatout 2
10/08: Gilde/Atlantis 3
11/07: Conflict Vietnam
12/08: Splinter Cell 2


----------

